# Pen Velo



## alunlang (Jul 1, 2009)

I have been out there rideing with diffirent clubs and now its time to join one. any thoughts on Peninsula Velo so far they have been the best guys to ride with.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Pen Velo got a couple of mentions in this recent thread.


----------

